# Brazil - 03-05.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

Goias GO v Atletico PR

03/09/2008 22:30 BST
  1.65 3.50 4.75 All Bets (20) 
Atletico MG v Sao Paulo

04/09/2008 02:00 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.55 All Bets (13) 
Figueirense v Flamengo

04/09/2008 02:00 BST
  2.40 3.25 2.65 All Bets (13) 
Santos FC v Vitoria

04/09/2008 02:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (13) 
Palmeiras v Sport

05/09/2008 00:30 BST
  1.363 4.20 7.50 All Bets (13) 
Vasco Da Gama v Cruzeiro

05/09/2008 00:30 BST
  2.25 3.30 2.80 All Bets (13)


----------

